# Counter Surfer's...



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Thought it might be fun to see just how many of our little jewels here are counter surfer's. I've been very fortunate, neither of my Goldens have ever been up on the counter...Probably has something to do with my cooking...

Pete


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I have one, spirit.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I have two!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Neither one of them ever counter surfed.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

My guy never counter surfs, but he had to be taught to keep his feet off the counter... so I wouldn't call him an angel who never tried.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

None of my four have been surfers............sniffers...Yes!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Sorry, I should have added "don't know...he can't reach the counter yet"

Pete


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Sorry, I should have added "don't know...he can't reach the counter yet"
> 
> Pete


I added that in for you.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

So far I have never had a Golden that was a counter surfer.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

I still remember the day when his toenails first reached the counter. I knew all was lost.


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

Eleanor is always very smart about it. She always sneaks into the kitchen when people are otherwise occupied or not paying attention. We just try and keep the counters cleaned off and stuff out of her reach. So in reality we've been trained, not Eleanor.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

quilter said:


> I still remember the day when his toenails first reached the counter. I knew all was lost.


This sounds just like my brothers dog Newman...old Newman doesn't miss a trick. The minute you leave the kitchen he's surfing. When the entire family is together for dinner the last person to sit is always asked, "Did you close the kitchen door?!?". And if not you can bet old Newman is in there surfing the counters!

He recently had to put poor Newman on prednisone for several weeks...it was like having a dog on crack...if there was food anywhere in the area you could bet Newman had his nose in it!!!:doh:

Pete


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Mine is an _opportunist-surfer_...meaning he only surfs if there is an corner or smidge of something sticking out over the counter! He doesn't jump up to get stuff but if he can do a drive-by and snag something that might be hanging over...buh-buy!!!


----------



## rubysdoghouse (Sep 27, 2010)

With all the Goldens that I have had Dundee is the only one to counter surf. He is the sneaky type as he found out real quick to the "don't get caught" aspect of this activity. In fact he had a chicken breast for an extra supper yesterday. His all time favorite is butter, but he will also go for apples big time.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

BRAZEN, that's what my Toby is....and he KNOWS I'm looking at him!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

rubysdoghouse said:


> With all the Goldens that I have had Dundee is the only one to counter surf. He is the sneaky type as he found out real quick to the "don't get caught" aspect of this activity. In fact he had a chicken breast for an extra supper yesterday. His all time favorite is butter, but he will also go for apples big time.


What the heck is it about BUTTER???? I feel like I'm picking on poor old Newman but he did LOVE BUTTER!!! If that was the only thing on the counter he'd find it. I never could figure it out???

Pete


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Niether Dakota or Katie have countersurfed yet... However anything left on the coffee table has to have been left there with them in mind. Taught my kids not to leave things there.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Maggie is such an angel that I can leave a turkey sandwich on a plate on the couch, go out to get the mail, and come back with my sandwich untouched...of course, her reward is a bite of turkey sandwich, so maybe she just knows that's the pay off. 

Samm, on the other hand was a huge counter surfer...my mom used to make toast and leave it on the counter while she went to get ready for work...I'd see a black nose go back and forth like Jaws until she located the toast and gulped it down.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I was standing there on New Years Eve bragging to one guest about how my Cookie never counter surfs...when the little bugger leapt through the air onto the counter and stuck her snout into my tiramisu right in front of me. :doh: She didn't stop licking her nose for close to an hour after that.


----------



## Helios (Feb 14, 2012)

None of my goldens counter-surf. I think they just never thought of doing it. 

In fact, they won't even 'coffee-table' surf although at that height, anything is possible. Food left on the coffeetable or tables or chairs or any raised height higher than floor level, they'll only dare to 'counter sniff'. But anything on the floor is free for all.

My older dog was adopted and he came with very good habits. My younger one was 'traumatised' as a pup when he tried to steal food from the coffee table in the room and got a huge scare when I suddenly opened the door and went 'AH! NO!' (I was hiding with the door ajar, it was a trap set for him and he fell for it). He did not expect me to magically appear and from then no NEVER attempted to steal food.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Casey was an angel and wouldn't even think about it. Jessie would probably eat the counter if she could ! We say no all the time but gosh she's just so cute, actually it's more like my husband says no now. I just make sure I don't leave anything within reach.


----------



## aerolor (May 27, 2011)

Bonnie has done it from as soon as she was able to reach things, but she doesn't think we know about it. It's not necessarily food she goes for and she doesn't chew/damage anything. She just takes things off to her bed - anything will do. She even gets the keys out of the door. If anything is missing, we know where to look first


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

None of my dogs have ever countersurfed.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Well it looks like the counter surfers have the little angels, non-counter surfers, beat 20 to 15. I'm surprised, on a board like this with all the information we have available, I thought for sure it'd be the other way around. Looks like our Goldens are doing a better job training us than we are them. 

Pete


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Bayne is getting better and better, at one time he was constantly jumping up to look on the counters and all I would do was an eh eh noise and he would get down. I do know if we aren't in the room watching he will still jump up to look or see if there is anything that he likes the look of. Now, when I'm watching him he will walk by the counter just looking up and sniffing and that is it. I'm so proud of that boy.


----------



## softballmom (Sep 6, 2011)

Watney is our first counter surfer! Our two others never did. What is maddening is being in the basement folding laundry and hearing the paws going up and down, up and down, as she searches for wonderfulness. This week she got tall enough to get into the sink which we were using to manage this, so now we have to keep the doors closed to the kitchen if we have food or dirty dishes waiting to be washed and we are in the other room.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

None of my dogs has ever counter surfed, nor have any been woobie murderes (stuffie killers)! I have dog toys that are 21 years old and look like they were bought yesterday


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

I posted once that Tucker has his CSE - counter surfer excellent. He is like the Terminator. He will notice things on the counter, but save them for the perfect opportunity, with the planning of the best Navy Seal. He is awesome in his ability. It really shows how incredibly smart he is, and how he loves to prey on the weak. He has taken rolls right off the plates of my sons, right under their arm without them knowing until it too late. His prowess is legendary in our house....


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Buddy's only four months old, don't think he has given it alot of thought...........yet!


----------

